# Récupérer mails de Exchange OWA sur Mail d'Apple



## Trevenefica (20 Juin 2009)

Bonjour,

Je présente mon cas un peu particulier :

Je voudrais récupérer mes mails de "Outlook web acces" de mon école sur le logiciel Mail d'apple. 

J'ai déjà réussi a le configurer pour mes autres messageries mais pas pour celle ci.

Voila les infos que je trouve sur mon serveur dans les options :

Propriétaire de la boîte aux lettres: Moi [Nom-prenom@euromed-marseille.com]
Agent-utilisateur: Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows NT 5.1; SV1; .NET CLR 2.0.50727)
Expérience Outlook Web Access: Premium
Langue de l'utilisateur: Français (France)
Fuseau horaire de l'utilisateur: (GMT+01:00) Bruxelles, Copenhague, Madrid, Paris
Adresse de boîte aux lettres Exchange: /o=GESCMP/ou=Premier groupe administratif/cn=Recipients/cn=godeaus
Adresse de l'hôte Outlook Web Access: http://webmail.euromed-management.com/owa
Version d'Outlook Web Access: 8.1.359.2
Nom d'hôte Outlook Web Access: webmail.euromed-management.com
Nom du serveur d'accès au client: JAVA.pedago.escmp
Version .NET Framework du serveur d'accès au client Exchange: 2.0.50727.3074
Version du système d'exploitation du serveur d'accès au client: Microsoft Windows NT 6.0.6001 Service Pack 1
Langue du système d'exploitation du serveur d'accès au client: fr-FR
Version du serveur d'accès au client Microsoft Exchange: 8.1.240.0
Langue du serveur d'accès au client: en-US
Fuseau horaire du serveur d'accès au client: Paris, Madrid
Plateforme du serveur d'accès au client Microsoft Exchange: 64 bits
Nom du serveur de boîtes aux lettres: PinExc.pedago.escmp
Version du serveur de boîtes aux lettres Microsoft Exchange: 8.1.240.0
Autres rôles serveur Microsoft Exchange actuellement installés sur le serveur d'accès au client: Transport Hub
Type d'authentification associé à cette session Outlook Web Access: Basic
Ouverture de session publique: Non


Lorsque je commence a rentrer mes infos pour créer la messagerie sur Mail en exchange, je dois donner :


- le serveur de réception 

- le serveur Outlook Web Access


Mes questions:

Pouvez vous me dire ce que je dois remplir ?

Si non, quelle est la marche à suivre pour que je puisse retirer ses mails OWA sur Mail d'apple.


Merci a tous par avance.

Effectivement, tu es un cas particulier, si tu te pense dispensé de lire cette annonce "à lire avant de poster",avant d'ouvrir ton topic &#8230; Où il ne faut pas ! 

On déménage !


----------



## Trevenefica (21 Juin 2009)

Désolé pour le poste, je pensais vraiment avoir choisi le bon thème,

sinon personne pour m'aider a trouver ses infos ?

Je pense qu"elles sont pourtant dans mon post mais je ne sais pas laquelle choisir ???


----------



## NitraXx (21 Juin 2009)

J'ai déjà essayé après avoir chercher plusieurs solution pour notre webmail@euromed-management.com ...
Mais sans succès, je suis aussi preneur de la réponse.

Je sais qu'il est par contre possible pour avoir dejà essayé de le faire depuis entourage ... mais je suis pas fan de l'app.

La bise Euromédienne


----------



## Trevenefica (21 Juin 2009)

ah.... et sinon tu as fait comment sur entourage, tu as rempli quel champs avec quoi ?

j'ai essayé mais pas arrivé


----------



## fredomacpro (22 Juin 2009)

1. Allez à votre navigateur afin douvrir votre cession « Outlook Web Access » (OWA). mot de passe... 
2. Cliquer sur « Option » (au dessus à droite).
3. Cliquer dans la colonne de gauche sur « À propos de »
4. Repérer les deux lignes dans la liste :

« Nom d'hôte Outlook Web Access : nom 1 » (prenez note du nom 1)
« Nom du serveur de boîtes aux lettres : nom 2.entreprise.fr » (prenez note du nom 2 pas la suite).

Après avoir récolter ces renseignements, fermé OWA et votre navigateur.

Ouvrir Mail mac (jai la 3.5)

Allé dans Préférences /comptes pour créer un nouveau compte POP
Information du compte :
Description : votre adresse mail 
Adresse électronique : pareil
Nom complet : « Jean Dupont » pas Dupont Jean
Serveur de réception : « nom 1 »
Nom dutilisateur : jdupont (cest votre identifiant) même que OWA
Mot de passe : rien (il vous le demandera quand vous vous connecterez) mais le même que OWA
Serveur denvoi (SMTP) : nom 2 (cochez nutilisez que ce serveur)

Allé dans : « Comportement des BAL »
Réglez ce que vous souhaitez faire

Allé dans : « Avancé »
Cochez les 3 cases
Pour la dernière choisissez dans le menu déroulant ce que vous voulez faire
Port : 995 cochez SSL
Authentification : NTLM
Nom de domaine : rien

Voilà en ce qui concerne la messagerie certainement un certificat à approuver quand vous vous connecterez.


Pour lannuaire. 
En effet vous avez certainement un annuaire dans lentreprise du moins pour les adresses mail, celui de OWA par exemple
Ci-après pour le récupérer dans « Carnet dadresses » :

Ouvrir :
Préférences système/Réseau/Avancé/
Onglet DNS
Noté ce quil y a dans « Domaine de recherche » (exemple) : unnom.fr 

Fermé le tout.

Le plus dur :

Ouvrir un terminal (dans applications/Utilitaires/Terminal).
Copiez ceci après votre nom$ en remplaçant « unnom.fr » par le nom que vous avez notez  plus haut (DNS/ Domaine de recherche)
Attention aux espaces :

ldapsearch -h unnom.fr -x -b '' -s base '(objectclass=*)' 'namingContexts' 


Puis ENTER 

Résultats :

extended LDIF
#
# LDAPv3
# base <> with scope baseObject
# filter: (objectclass=*)
# requesting: namingContexts 
#

#
dn:
namingContexts: DC=unnom,DC=fr
namingContexts: CN=Configuration,DC=unnom,DC=fr
namingContexts: CN=Schema,CN=Configuration,DC=unnom,DC=fr
namingContexts: DC=DomainDnsZones,DC= unnom,DC=fr
namingContexts: DC=ForestDnsZones,DC= unnom,DC=fr

# search result
search: 2
result: 0 Success

# numResponses: 2


Prenez note de la première ligne après 
Dn :
namingContexts: DC=unnom,DC=fr

A savoir : DC=unnom,DC=fr

Fermez et quittez votre terminal.

Ouvrir « Carnet dadresses »
Préférence/LDAP

Appuyez sur « + » pour créer une conection

Nom : à votre choix (annuaire entreprise blabla)
Serveur : unnom.fr comme trouvé dans le DNS
Port 389
Rien cochez
Base de recherche : DC=unnom,DC=fr
Portée : Sous-arbre
Authentification : simplifiée
Nom dutilisateur : groupe de travail\jdupont
Pour trouvez votre  groupe de travail allez dans : Préférences système/Réseaux/Avancés/WINS
Notez et tapez celui-ci avec la barre oblique inverse* suivi de votre nom (identifiant OWA)
Mot de passe : celui que vous utilisez pour OWA

* alt maj  :


----------



## NitraXx (22 Juin 2009)

MERCI beaucoup pour ton aide fredomacpro,

Malheureusement je n'arrive toujours pas à faire connecter mon compte malgré plusieurs essai dans plusieurs sens.

Pour illustrer mon problème voici donc plusieurs capture d'écran...












J'ai essayé avec NOM PRENOM, et PRENOM NOM.
Notre login étant du style : dupontj





















Merci d'avance pour toutes aides !:love:


----------



## Trevenefica (23 Juin 2009)

Meme chose pour moi, ca ne fonctionne pas, ca doit pas etre sorcier, c'est un simple serveur d'école.... rrrrr


----------



## NitraXx (25 Juin 2009)

Mon soucis reste le serveur de reception ...


----------



## Trevenefica (25 Juin 2009)

j'ai reussi sur entourage mais pas sur mail pourtant avec les mêmes données.

Apparemment certains ont réussi avec mail mais sur une version différente de la 3.6 (plus ancienne)

On va donc devoir s'en passer pour le moment je crois.

Pour moi en tout cas, je prends mail pour orange, gmail et hotmail et ma boite exchange je la charge avec entourage en attendant.

Un seul pb, j'ai toujours un message de pb de certificat même après installation.......

bref, pour une solution sur mail, je suis preneur...


----------



## fredomacpro (29 Juin 2009)

essai pour euromed : ceci


----------



## raphsou (5 Mai 2010)

petit up car je n'y arrive toujours pas et c'est assez agaçant de passer par entourage


----------



## iClement (2 Juin 2010)

Bonne nouvelle pour tout le monde !

Etant moi aussi Euromédien et détenteur d'un mac j'ai contacté le service informatique d'Euromed (sosinfor@euromed-management.com) pour leur exposer le problème.
Aujourd'hui je reçois mes mails d'Euromed directement sur Mail.

Il suffit de les contacter, de leur demander un transfert de vos mails sur votre boîte euromed-management.net qui est hébergée par Google. Attention cependant à leur demander auparavant vos identifiants de votre boîte .net, ceux-ci diffèrent de la boîte .com
Une fois le transfert effectué, rendez-vous sur http://mail.euromed-management.net et le tour et joué ! 

La boîte .net fonctionne de la même manière qu'une boîte Gmail, tout est clairement expliqué ensuite dans les options de la boîte, vous avez aussi le choix entre POP ou IMAP, ne me demandez pas la différence entre les deux, cela reste flou. Pour ma part j'ai choisi d'effectuer le transfert en POP.

La bise Euromédienne !


----------



## Deleted member 156792 (17 Juin 2011)

La réponse ici : http://it.med.miami.edu/documents/OSXMailSetupGuide.pdf

De rien !


----------

